# anyone bought from DIY-BUY.com?



## Nah3DS (Aug 16, 2011)

I was looking into getting a WODE JUKEBOX.
I need to order it only from Asia because, here in Argentina, all the packages that comes from USA get stuck in the customs.

Also, I need to use paypal.... the only store that I found that uses paypal is diy-buy.com
Has anyone bought anything from them and... well, received it?

sorry for my crappy english


*EDIT 09 nov 11:* Hi, I just wanted to let you know that the WODE arrived in good condition at my door. It was put in a Zhy Express bubble envelope, with thin sleeve of foamy material and a Tri-Wing and a Phillips head screwdriver set.

The wode works perfectly; I didn’t have any issues with it.

I can recommend DIY-BUY.com to anyone. They shipped my order the very next day, sending me the tracking number the same day. They answered all my questions, with a terrible english (even worse than mine  ) but quickly. They even chatted with me via msn!!

And best of all.... they have the best price, $67 + shipping cost is hard to beat (considering that in other stores the price goes up to $95!). Also they are listed as official distributors in the Wode Jukebox website.

I will definitely buy again from this store.


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry,I don't hear about that store but I think all the online stores should support paid by Paypal, but you'd better buy stuff from those stores that already got good reviews so that you never get the fake cards.


----------



## DiziDeals (Sep 6, 2011)

i've bought items from them on numerous occasions good contact in english and fast delivery of the items.
So i can vouch for this company


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

I’ve placed an order today. I sended a couple of emails to them, they answered all my questions. The attention is good so far!
They said that they will do the shipment and give me the tracking number tomorrow.


----------



## lightakejerry (Oct 11, 2011)

I did't hear any about small shop but hope everything goes well!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 12, 2011)

lightakejerry said:


> I did't hear any about small shop but hope everything goes well!


thanks!
They gave me the traking number yesterday. I have checked it on the Hong Kong Post Website, but I guess it is too early.
It says: _"To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number"_.
I guess that I will just have to wait a couple of days for the tracking info to be available.


----------



## lightakejerry (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, actually,it's suppose to wait for a couple of days before you can check!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

lightakejerry said:


> Yeah, actually,it's suppose to wait for a couple of days before you can check!


the wode arrived safe at home! it works perfectly! I just edited the first post telling the details.
Thanks lightakejerry for all the help!!


----------

